# 5th Annual Freeport to Port O'Connor Toy Run (Dec. 8th)



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

It's a little early, but I wanted everyone to be able to put it on their calendar as soon as possible, here is the website and also a pdf.

http://www.2007toyrun.com/

PDF Flier

Andrew


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Andrew, 

Can't wait to do it again. We will be there!


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

*Bad timing for me*

I thought that was a great idea when it was discussed last year but it was just a bit too far for a Valley guy. Now that I'm up here I thought hot dam, I'm in! And then I pulled up the web site and saw that it was the 8th, my son's getting married on the 8th. I think that if I ever want to go anywhere again I better wait until next year.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

*I Wish I Had A Boat*

If i had a boat, i would be there.
If anyone needs crew to split the cost, let me know.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Robert, you are more than wlecome to ride with us. Just bring lots of toys.
Jerry


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2007)

*I'm In*

Andrew and Jerry,

Last year was my first Toy Run and the very first trip in my new boat (any who saw me docking it at Clark's in the 20mph breeze got a good laugh . . . ).

I highly recommend both this event as well as the POINT Fishing Tournament in the spring as trips to put on your calendar. Yes, they cost money and take time, but I can't think of a more worthwhile way to enjoy boating, good folks and helping those in need. I'll be there.

Bill


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Instigator said:


> I thought that was a great idea when it was discussed last year but it was just a bit too far for a Valley guy. Now that I'm up here I thought hot dam, I'm in! And then I pulled up the web site and saw that it was the 8th, my son's getting married on the 8th. I think that if I ever want to go anywhere again I better wait until next year.


tell him sorry you couldn't make it, ut next time he gets married not to do it in December.
j/k

somene save room for me, looks like I'l be boatless this time, unless someone wants to tow my broke-***** boat to POC!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

will be there for sure. Am going to see who I can hitch a ride with, but will be loaded with toys this year.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

We are gonna try and make it this year. Sounds like a lot of fun for a good cause.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Hope you can make it Chuck. Nothing else I do with my boat is as much fun as this event...even though it doesn't involve kingfish. Ask anyone who has made the trip and they will tell you all about the fellowship and fun, but what really keeps them coming back is the great feeling knowing you have helped so many kids to at least have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Team Sponge said:


> Robert, you are more than wlecome to ride with us. Just bring lots of toys.
> Jerry


Thanks for the invite Jerry. It's a plan.
i will post up on the internal bulletin boards at Baker and get some extra donations. 
Later


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Robert. We have found that placing toy donation boxes are effective also. Main thing is that they be new toys, for boys or girls ages 3 - 16.


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Team Sponge said:


> Thanks Robert. We have found that placing toy donation boxes are effective also. Main thing is that they be new toys, for boys or girls ages 3 - 16.


I will keep that in mind. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jbahr (Nov 18, 2006)

*Room On My Boat*



dallasrick said:


> will be there for sure. Am going to see who I can hitch a ride with, but will be loaded with toys this year.


Rick - you know you're always welcome on my panga. I've learned a few tricks since your last trip so things will be good. Call or PM me.

Bill


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Toy Run*

Count us in. This is always a blast and a great cause.Will probably have room for a couple.
Terry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I want to answer a few questions regarding the Toy Run. Each year we are asked these and an explanation is in order:

1. Is this a non-profit? No, we are not a non-profit organization. In fact, we are not an organization at all. We simply donate toys for the Adopt-An-Angel program and they are also not a non-profit...doing exactly the same as us. The kids get toys, we get nothing but the experience and a great party at Josie's.

2. What is the Adopt-An-Angel program? They are a group of ladies and gentlemen in Port O'Connor who provide a great Christmas for underprivileged kids and their families. They collect and provide the meal and warm winter clothes. We provide the toys.

3. What areas do we provide help for? Last year we donated enough toys to help kids in Port O'Connor, Seadrift, Port Lavaca and other surrounding towns. No child in need was turned down. This year we hope to expand the donations to cover even more of the coastal area.

4. What contitutes a child in need? They may be the family of a single mom, a family where the bread winner is out of work, a family with a critical healthcare issue, orphans, and lately a lot of them are the families of soldiers serving in Iraq or Afganistan. In any event...they are short of money and have no other source of funding for Christmas.

5. Do we give the toys to the children? No, we give the toys to the Adopt-An-Angel group. They wrap them and sort them by age group and sex. The toys are given out just before Christmas so that the children never know they came from anyone but Mom or Dad or the Foster Parent or the orphanage.

6. Are donations tax-deductible? No, as stated we are not an organization. Any donations should come from the heart.

7. Do we have to make the trip to donate? No, in fact we will come get any toys you donate if you just give us a call. However, we really would like to have you on the trip. You will love it.

8. Do the toys have to be new? We prefer that they be new but slightly used is okay.

Please feel free to PM me or Andy (Lordbater) with any other questions.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Thanks Jerry*

Jerry,
Thanks for explaning to the 2-coolers that might not have known what the Toy Run was all about. This 150 mile trip does cost a fair amount,but believe me it will make you feel great, when you deliver the toys to the pick up trailers. I put a few dollars away every week starting now and you will never miss it. Besides Josies is a BLAST,and you can't get a better cause.
Lets see if we can get 50+ boats and have the POC people go get two more trailers. If you don't have a boat, put you name on this board and we will get you a ride.
Thanks again Jerry
Terry & Teresa


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Public Service Announcement: 
there are some things that folks should know before doing the TOY RUN.

1: If you do not like having a great time, bring your tail down anyways, we will change your mind.
2: If you dont like seeing some of the Great State Of Texas Wildlife, thats OK too, Just close your eyes at certain times.
3: if you only dine at the finest establishments in Houston, Dallas, San Antonio or where ever, Take a chance, we experiance some of the best service anywhere in the state on these runs. And the food aint too shabby to boot.
4: If you are alergic to having a good time, what the heck, come on down, we will cure you of that also.
5: If you have a hard time handeling having warm and fuzzy feelings, thats ok too, you just cant help it waking up Christmas Morning, knowing that there are a ton of families having a great Christmas because of what a bunch of guys got together and decided to do again.
6: THIS IS IMPORTANT: If you have an addictive personallity, by all means, join us, you will want to be back every year after the first one.
I have had the honor of enjoying some of the best company, having the time of my life, and every morning getting up on Christmas morning, and thinking of all the kids with new bikes, dolls and toys, and I sit back, close my eyes and relish in the thought that I had some small part in this. We supplied toys for 180 kids last year, and folks, that aint too bad, but I would love to see that number double this year. If you can donate a few things, post up here, I will pick up any toys if needed. Since the beginning of this, every year it has larger and better, this year, with all the troops that are deployed, the need is going to be greater than before. I cant wait to see all of my old friends there, Terry and Teresa, Jason, Jerry anb Nevine, Bill etc..., but look forward to everyone else who makes this run for the first time, I guarantee, It wont be your last. Look forward to seeing everyony on this run, DallasRick


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

TTT

Well, heck! How can I resist another trip across E. Matagorda Bay while a cold front is blowing through? I love it! I'll be there one way or another. 

We really need the most exposure that we can get so print out the flyer and distribute it around your place of work, friends and family! Lets see what 2Cooler's are really all about! My guess from past experience is, they will never let you down!! Now lets get this thing in high gear and make some kids smile!!!

Also, I have accepted the opportunity to coordinate the donations this year. If you want to contribute but cannot make the trip, contact me and I will find arrangements to get your donation to POC. 

Call me at 713 907-5122


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

we cant wait to this it again this year! Just make sure to read the signs! lol!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, the gate operator was not too happy with me that day! LOL! I'll make sure I have company next time to spread the blame around.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

LMAO!! sory to pick on you but it was funny!


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Hey Ray Charles, I mean Cat O' Lies, dat you. We were rolling after your head to head match with those tugs last year.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yes, that gate operator was plenty mad at you. I thought he was gonna come down from his booth and whack you good.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

*I got the*

lingo down now!


----------



## firemitch2 (Sep 5, 2006)

got it marked in my calender


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I cant wait, this is really one of the things that is nearest and dearest to my heart, cant wait to see everyone there.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a boat, anyone want to split, ride, etc PM me and will set it up. Would like to meet some of you guys.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Team Sponge said:


> Yes, that gate operator was plenty mad at you. I thought he was gonna come down from his booth and whack you good.


Don't feel bad. If it's the one I'm thinking of, he yells at everybody. He yells at us coming and going and even yells at us again for things we did the day or week before. You know you've really pizzed him off when he locks you in just to yell at you. 

We plan to take part in the toy run this year, but we'll be running out of Matagorda. We'll even let y'all go ahead of us through the locks so we don't hold up the whole caravan!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

That's great KmaryP. Any chance we could get you to pass around some flyers and workj up interest in the Matagorda area? Last year we met some of the local guides when we stopped at the harbor there and they were all interested in going this year.
Jerry


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

No problem, Jerry. I'll print some flyers and drop them off at some of the local businesses.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Flyers*

I'll print up some and get them out in Conroe and Willis.
Terry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Thanks to both of you. We really need to move quickly to get the most donations we can for this year. Also, if you know of any boat clubs please let them know. We would like to increase the number of boats for this year as the trip will be televised. We are also looking for someone who can get the word out in Victoria, Lake Jackson and Bay City. If there is anyone here who lives in Victoria we would appreciate it if you could do a brief talk about the event on their local TV station. We will arrange all the details.


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Im seriosly thinking of making the trip this year. How many days do most people stay down for?
Jeff


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Just checked my school calander and ATM Galveston had finals December 7, 10-12 Friday, Monday-Wednesday. Fall semester final examinations for all students.

Im gonna need to be studyin.


----------



## BOBBYG (Nov 17, 2006)

If We Had A Boat My Wife And I Would Love Too Do That But We Dont, Yall Have Fun And Everyone Be Safe.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

MyProzac. It is a 2 day affair, we head out in the morning, have a nice ride down the ditch, have a few stops for fuel and soda's,meet at Clarks to deliver the toys, afterwards have good dinner at Josie's, rides provided by volunteers, bit of a party, then the next day, maybe a littel early morning fishing if you are up to it, then convoy back to Bridge Bait. If you are able to make it, It would be a pleasure to meet you and the missus. We have a great time, and it is a GREAT cause.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Bobby G, I am sure that you can hitch a ride with someone here, the people that make this run are very decent and good folk, and anyone wanting to go will ussually be able to get a ride. I dont have a boat, but the generous folk here always make sure my tail gets down there, got to love it.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

just reserved my room at Clarks, week after next making a toy buying excursion to get started.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

myprozac said:


> Just checked my school calander and ATM Galveston had finals December 7, 10-12 Friday, Monday-Wednesday. Fall semester final examinations for all students.
> 
> Im gonna need to be studyin.


Thought sudying was for people who didn't know how to fish?

a


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

lordbater said:


> Thought sudying was for people who didn't know how to fish?
> 
> a


Thats normally how it goes by im on academic probation with ATM right now and if I dont get my grades up i dont want to know what happenes. 
Jeff


----------



## welder (Jun 26, 2006)

Dean wermer said , "Double secret probation"

Son , you cant go through life Fat, dumb and drunk.

Animal House.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Started collecting money and toys from co-workers and such. It's going to be good year for the little boys and girls.

Jason


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

WTG Jason. I received an email from Texas Marine asking if they could help with our event this year. I replied in the affirmative but have not heard back from them yet. Hopefully they will be able to get more boats involved and a lot more toys.

I also still need someone who is not afraid to present the Toy Run on television. We have at least a couple of appearances we need done. If anyone feels like they could be a good camera subject we sure need the help.
Jerry


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Jerry, Im not shy. Lets talk about it.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Ok Guys, I just found out I melted a piston on one of my engines last weekend. If I don't get it fixed in time I need a ride for two. Let me know.

Jason


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Here is a link to the drop off locations.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=140770

Mont, or Moderator, can we make this sticky? The date is getting close.

thanks

Andrew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

bump for sticky


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Alright Ladies and Gentlemen, we are about a month away. I want to start a roll call. I will parse through this email and start my list. I hope to see some of yall at the Steak Night tonight.

Andrew


----------



## team notorious (Mar 21, 2006)

We will be there. Need information on where to book a room for the night and a slip for the boat. Can you stay at the final destination?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Yes, Clark's is the final destination. Slips are directly under rooms, (maybe not your room, but a room) The phone number and stuff is on the website..

Glad you guys are going to make it. 
let me know if yall have any other questions. My number is on the website as well..

Andrew

website is:
http://www.2007toyrun.com/

a


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

If anyone wants to contribute toys and are unable to make the toy run, you can contact me at 281-414-5476 (cell) and I will be glad to facilitate in picking them up for you and getting them down there and/or stored until the run.


----------



## TuffEnuff (Nov 8, 2005)

*2007 Toy Run*

Squid Row, 67Breux and I will be participating in a 22' Baja.

Tuff Enuff,
John-Eric Buckheit


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

2007 Toy Run Boat List!

Lordbater (Andrew/Me)
Team Sponge (Jerry Karnes)
Captfry (Jason)
Buzzard Bill (Bill)
Rambunctious (Terry & Theresa)
Cat O' Lies (Patrick)
jlatigo
firemitch2
Hotrod
KMaryP (from Matty)
Team Notorious (Brian)
TuffEnuff 
ajlsro (Anthony)

Looks like 13 boats so far, who else is lurking that hasn't posted up yet?

Andrew


----------



## Squid Row (Mar 29, 2005)

*Tuff Enuff (is this Kenneth's gang?)*

Yes, Captain KD, Captain John-Eric & Captain Wayne


----------



## wahoodude (Aug 14, 2005)

*2007 Toy Run*



Squid Row said:


> Yes, Captain KD, Captain John-Eric & Captain Wayne


Why is the Jr. Captain listed first?


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

I work at the Colorado Locks. I will try and bring my camera to work and get some pics to post up. I will be on the West Gate across the river and we run on channel 13.

Jesse


----------



## Squid Row (Mar 29, 2005)

*Order*

I listed them by age, looks and just ended up first, with J.E.B. trailing in a close second.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Update!
2007 Toy Run Boat List!

Lordbater (Andrew/Me)
Team Sponge (Jerry Karnes)
Captfry (Jason)
Buzzard Bill (Bill)
Cat O' Lies (Patrick)
jlatigo
firemitch2
Hotrod
KMaryP (from Matty)
Team Notorious (Brian)
TuffEnuff 
ajlsro (Anthony)

Rambunctious (Terry & Theresa) will not be joining us. Terry is recovering from surgery and it looks like he may not get the boat wet 'til after the first of the year..

Andrew


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Andy, add Reel Screamer and Ernest and Texas Marine to the list. Three more boats.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We are so happy to have a lock captain aware of our trek. Maybe Cat-O-Lies will be spared this year. He was the one who decided to share the lock at Matagorda with a barge last year.



highspeed said:


> I work at the Colorado Locks. I will try and bring my camera to work and get some pics to post up. I will be on the West Gate across the river and we run on channel 13.
> 
> Jesse


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Update!
2007 Toy Run Boat List!

Lordbater (Andrew/Me)
Team Sponge (Jerry Karnes)
Captfry (Jason)
Buzzard Bill (Bill)
Cat O' Lies (Patrick)
jlatigo
firemitch2
Hotrod
KMaryP (from Matty)
Team Notorious (Brian)
TuffEnuff 
ajlsro (Anthony)
Reel Screamer
Ernest
Texas Marine

a


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Andy, we need to add the big boat that went the last couple of years, Misty Dawn.
Jerry


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

We'll be there in a 32' Regulator. We'll probably hook up with the rest of the gang at the harbor, so an estimated arrival time (or phone call) would be really helpful. 

If anyone living between Alvin and Matagorda has toys to donate, PM me and I'll make sure they get to POC.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Update!
2007 Toy Run Boat List!

Lordbater (Andrew/Me)
Team Sponge (Jerry Karnes)
Captfry (Jason)
Buzzard Bill (Bill)
Cat O' Lies (Patrick)
jlatigo
firemitch2
Hotrod
KMaryP (from Matty)
Team Notorious (Brian)
TuffEnuff 
ajlsro (Anthony)
Reel Screamer
Ernest
Texas Marine
Chris L. (30' Baja, Cico's Group)

Here is the Thread for the drop off points. Getting down to crunch time, anyone have any toys that need to be picked up?
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=140770&highlight=toy

Andrew


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We typically arrive at Sargent for lunch around 11:00, leave there around 12:00 and arrive at Matagorda between 12:45 and 1:30. All of this depends upon everyone getting their boats in the water on time and how much fun we have at Tuttle's Krusty Pelican. It also depends on the barge traffic and the lock operators. PM a phone number and I will give you a call as near Matty.



KMaryP said:


> We'll be there in a 32' Regulator. We'll probably hook up with the rest of the gang at the harbor, so an estimated arrival time (or phone call) would be really helpful.
> 
> If anyone living between Alvin and Matagorda has toys to donate, PM me and I'll make sure they get to POC.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Andy, please add Jon and Kami (one boat) to the list. They will be meeting us at Sargent and they already have a room at Clark's. I also have received door prizes of offshore rods, reels and tackle from several gentlemen here in Houston and in Tyler.
Jerry


----------



## highspeed (Aug 8, 2005)

Team Sponge said:


> We are so happy to have a lock captain aware of our trek. Maybe Cat-O-Lies will be spared this year. He was the one who decided to share the lock at Matagorda with a barge last year.


Its not a problem. I will tell the lock operator on the East gate so that he can get y'all through.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Andy, please add FireMitch and his 30 foot sportfisherman to the list. He is also looking for any crew. His boat is called the TUNACOLADA.


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

How Long Of A Run Is It ?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

72 miles each way. On the way to Port O'Connor, the last 19 miles is across E. Matagorda Bay.

Okay folks, its just around the corner and we need MORE participants! If I can run this trip in my boat (4th year) anyone can! Just stay right behind me and I'll show you the way. "Don't pay any attention to those pesky barges in the locks!" Ray Charles LOL!


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

*Toy Run*

Is that bay deep enough to run a 32' CC across for 19 miles? Never been there.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

If you run the channel, which is what we do. There will be other 30'+ boats making the trip.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Mark, we have boats with a 3.5 foot draft that make the trip each year. Not to worry...just pack up the toys and join us. The channel is over 7 feet all the way and is clearly marked.
Jerry


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2007)

*Just Made My Reservations At Clark's*

I just confirmed my room at Clarks Inn and am really looking forward to the trip down December 8. I've got plenty of space on board for toys and if anyone needs a ride please PM me or give me a call at 713-416-1082.

Bill Bahr


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Update!
2007 Toy Run Boat List!

Lordbater (Andrew/Me)
Team Sponge (Jerry Karnes)
Captfry (Jason)
Buzzard Bill (Bill)
Cat O' Lies (Patrick)
jlatigo
firemitch2
Hotrod
KMaryP (from Matty)
Team Notorious (Brian)
TuffEnuff 
ajlsro (Anthony)
Reel Screamer
Ernest
Texas Marine
Chris L. (30' Baja, Cico's Group)
Misty Dawn
FireMitch (TunaColada)
Jon and Kami

a


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

lordbater please remove my name from the list i was just informed that we are hosting a family reunion on that day!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

jlatigo said:


> lordbater please remove my name from the list i was just informed that we are hosting a family reunion on that day!


Bummer, hope to have you next year.

Andrew


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Update!
2007 Toy Run Boat List!

Lordbater (Andrew/Me)
Team Sponge (Jerry Karnes)
Captfry (Jason)
Buzzard Bill (Bill)
Cat O' Lies (Patrick)
firemitch2
Hotrod
KMaryP (from Matty)
Team Notorious (Brian)
TuffEnuff 
ajlsro (Anthony)
Reel Screamer
Ernest
Texas Marine
Chris L. (30' Baja, Cico's Group)
Misty Dawn
FireMitch (TunaColada)
Jon and Kami

a


----------



## firemitch2 (Sep 5, 2006)

*sorry not gona be able to go*

gona have to cancle due to fuel problems. maybe next year.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Update!
2007 Toy Run Boat List!

Lordbater (Andrew/Me)
Team Sponge (Jerry Karnes)
Captfry (Jason)
Buzzard Bill (Bill)
Cat O' Lies (Patrick)
firemitch2
Hotrod
KMaryP (from Matty)
Team Notorious (Brian)
TuffEnuff 
ajlsro (Anthony)
Reel Screamer
Ernest
Texas Marine
Chris L. (30' Baja, Cico's Group)
Misty Dawn
Jon and Kami

a


----------



## SeaVeeTx (Nov 13, 2007)

*Hotel Rooms*

I just booked the last hotel room at the host hotel, but my crew may not want to stay the night so I may want to give it up. I will know more tomorrow. Sea Vee has stepped up and is allowing me to take a boat on the toy run. Great company and really great people, the owners were thrilled to be involved in such a great cause.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

You may find they want to stay. That is a 1st Class hotel with slip right below your room. Besides, you don't want to miss the Sunday breakfast put on by the Chamber of Commerce.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

What's the docking situation like at Tuttles in Sargent? Is there room for 15+ boats? Is it deep enough for offshore boats? The last time we were there, which was at least a year ago, we couldn't dock our bay boat in the slips next to the restaurant because it was too shallow. Does anyone know what the current situation is? We might, and that's a big might, run to Sargent to meet y'all for lunch.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Docking right up against the restaurant depends on the tide but they will come and pick us up if we have to use the boat ramp area to dock. There should be plenty of room for everyone. Come on over and have a great lunch with us.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

With the construction of whatever they are building next to the KP the docking area was much deeper a few months ago than the previous years.. 
a


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We have a member (fishinguy) in Pearland with a donation for the toy run and need to see if anyone going on the run lives in that area and can pick it up. Please reply and I will get you an address.
Jerry


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We have this covered. Thanks to mrschasintail.
Jerry


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have it...will take it to work with me tomorrow. Thanks fishinguy!! You are the man!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2007)

*What Time Are We Leaving?*

Jerry or Andrew - Are we leaving BBT around 10am like last year and are we monitoring channel 68 again?


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

So far I believe that is the plan.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir, we are shoving off at 10:00 sharp and we will be on channel 68 except at the locks. All the lock captains are aware of our trip this year and promise to get us through as quickly as possible. I have some real surprises in store for our arrival at POC this year.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

*Boat Prep - Nice Catch*

Took the day off today to check out my boat since we haven't run it in almost 2 months. Everything worked well including the fish finder that put us on a nice gag grouper and some keeper state snaps. A little sporty out there but warm and sunny. See you guys tomorrow.

Bill


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bill, maybe I should cancel our reservations at Clarks and we should head offshore for the night. 

a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

So what's with the green meter to the far right side of people's names? and how come I don't have one?

a


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Yall give me a call if you need anything.

Andrew
713.256.7289


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

A big thanks, to all the toy runners, For the wonderful things you bring to the Adopt a Angel program, it sure will help make some kids Christmas brighter. I seen some in the poc boat parade, cruising with us,,, Again A big thanks from PORT O" CONNOR>>>


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Yea, we ventured amonst the paraders and felt a little inadequate to say the least. LOL! There were nicely decorated boats in that contest! Next year I think you will have some competition from us toy runners! As usual, it was another great trip!


----------

